
LPT: Add your email to your HN profile - philco
This way fellow HN members can follow up with you on any of your comments.
======
gus_massa
Technical note: The "email:" field in the profile is private and is used only
by the HN system and the mods. To make it public, you must write it in the
"about:" field.

